# Think I am gonna get really lazy for next year!



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I am gonna plant kudzu all over this place. It grows as much as 10 feet in a single day. Then I can sell the tractors, as I won't eed em to cut grass etc, as kudzu will cover everything. I won;t have to paint the house or fix a roof as kudzu will cover it all in a nice shade of green.........get rid of all the other tools for garden work as there is no keeping up with kudzu. Goats love it, but can't eat it as fast as it grows, so it will save me from having to feed my goats....Won;t need by one chain saw as kudzu will cover even 100 foot tall pines and oaks, and makes them virtually hurricane proof with all that massive tangle of vines running every which way........I would only need one chainsaw to keep a door way and path open...... or I could tether the goats by the doorway and get rid of that chainsaw as well........Any of you northerners familiar with Kudzu? Its some awesome stuff. Looks innocent enough, but plant it and by the next day it looks like jack was out there planting his giant beanstalks all over the place. Its very high in protein and great for feeding to cows. Some people eat it. Yankees can get by with it as it will die back in the winter and you can control it pretty decent in freezing areas, but here most if not all people cuss it.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

some thing like this


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

or this


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Chip i know your kidding right No one in there right mind would want to plant that crap


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Be careful what you wish for Chip. That stuff grows around my house and it is hell to get rid off. army


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey hang on there, not so fast with the dissing my friend Mr. Kudzu he dutifully covers up that old fridge out on the porch not to mention the worn out washer (complete with almost new ringer). Did have a little trouble getting it started around my 1964 Chevy off to to side of my driveway, could be all that leaking transmission fluid, never did shift very good anyway, but it sure grows great camouflage over those almost new craped out John Deere's out back!!

It refuses to grow around Orange Things!!!
Dean


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here in PA we are "blessed" with mulifloral rose, introduced a few decades back as a natural living fence 2funny 2funny. Just plant it on the edges of your fields and your cattle will never stray2funny 2funny The stuff can't be killed as far as I know and it spreads like crazy with real nasty thorns that rip the flesh right off your bones. It is no illegal to plant it, but too late as it is everywhere.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Try some Crossbow or a strong mix of glyphosphate with surfactant. That is how I keep it under control Joe.


----------

